# Need an idea of how much he weighs from the pics



## grass (Aug 24, 2009)

I have to get rid of one of these steers before hunting season opens, or i will not be able to get it in til almost spring. The butcher asked how much he weighs and i haven't got a clue. I know you can measure him but he's just to frisky to get that close up to. Hes the rambunctious one of the 2 and tearing things up now. He's put his head through 2 sides of my chicken run already. Time for him to go. need a close guess as to what he weighs now. The butcher said 4 weeks he can get him in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















By the way this is that little brown calf i started with last fall...Thanks to everyone for all the good advise teaching me to raise him.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd guess 800-900 lbs? I'm  a lousy guesser tho.  Do I see pointy horns? uh oh.
Have fun and be very careful when loading him if he is that frisky. And no, he won't get any calmer.


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd guess 700 lbs maximum.  He appears to be a dairy cross, and he's not very thick.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 24, 2009)

~600 lbs.


----------



## MReit (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm guessin about 550-575, I doubt he's more then that. He's not real tall and jhm is right that he isn't too thick. Looks real "clean" and healthy skinned though.


----------



## chicken fruit (Oct 7, 2009)

Is there no way to coax a rope around his middle behind his front legs? maybe if you could interest him in something extra tasty? It wouldnt have to be perfect, but it would really help you get a better idea.

I would guess he's a solid 600

http://www.askthemeatman.com/how_to_estimate_weight_of_live_beef.htm

thats a link to a measurement estimate by girth- but its for beef cattle- not mixes.

here's a picture of some steers that were about 500 pounds

http://www.reynoldslivestock.com/nss-folder/gallery/gall002.jpg


----------



## Sara (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd guess maybe 700 pounds.   is he even ready to be butchered?


----------



## rittert3 (Dec 11, 2009)

from working with feeders constantly I would say he weights in the ballpark of 550 as close as I can guess


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

chicken fruit gave you a good girth measuring guide.

I am guessing 500-600 in that range.


----------



## mully (Dec 12, 2009)

My guess would be 600-700 lbs


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess 500-600. Probably closer to 550.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 23, 2010)

i have o a cow that is that same size and is 700


----------

